# Rubber mats?



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't think you'll stop the mold unless you can elevate the foam pads. Can you put the pads on a sheet of plywood, or elevate that sheet of ply a tad w/ several little feet (scraps of plywood glued on, or whatever)? Are these solid, thick pads that you can groove to let air circ under them?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> *Mold continues to grow under rubber mats in basement.* Subfloor is concrete and moisture barrier installed and then rubber mats. Any suggestions to keep mold from growing under mats?


What mats? Why are they necessary?



> Mold continues to grow under rubber mats in basement. *Subfloor is concrete and moisture barrier installed* and then rubber mats. Any suggestions to keep mold from growing under mats?


Testimony to my claims that moisture barriers don't work on basement floors. What kind of moisture barrier you talkin' bout Willis?



> Mold continues to grow under rubber mats in basement. Subfloor is concrete and moisture barrier installed and then rubber mats.* Any suggestions to keep mold from growing under mats? *


Get rid of the mats.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> Testimony to my claims that moisture barriers don't work on basement floors.


 And why won't a quality, well installed moisture barrier (StegoWrap, 15 mil poly, etc) work? I think many folks in the building community would take exception to that; they seem to work real well.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> they seem to work real well.


Apparently not in this case.



> I think many folks in the building community would take exception to that;


They can take all the exceptions they care to.

You can not seal moisture in.
You can seal it out.
But you can't seal it in when there are hydraulics working against the process.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Maybe I am confused (which is normal, but I think this time I'm awake....), but I don't see how StegoWrap under a slab is NOT going to "work", ie, it will prevent moisture from getting into the slab via the ground. No?


----------



## WeAreHandy (Dec 13, 2011)

The rubber mats are for a workout area in clients basement. What I didn't read was any suggestions. Do you think sealing the concrete would help??


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

I suggested elevating the mats. Is that feasible?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> it will prevent moisture from getting into the slab via the ground. No?


Yes.

What does that have to do with the RH that exists in the room naturally, and the temperature of the slab, and the ability of the slab to absorb moisture from the air in the room, and the temperature of the rooms environment, and the desire of the colder moisture-laden slab to reach out for the temperature of the room through evaporation, and the moisture in the slab to have a tendency to condense on the bottom of the rubber mats?



> The rubber mats are for a workout area in clients basement. *What I didn't read was any suggestions.* Do you think sealing the concrete would help??


Well then you didn't read my comments.
Post #3: "Get rid of the mats".



> Do you think sealing the concrete would help??


No! (Also answered in Post #3.)


----------



## inntcptr (Dec 4, 2011)

*rubber mats*

Are the rubber mats wall to wall, or are they just under the exercise equipment ? 

If they are just small area mats, I would get a liquid moisture barrier/ floor sealer, the paint on type. Cover the areas under the mats with the liquid moisture barrier/ floor sealer. When properly cured, I would cut carpet remnants to the same size as rubber mats. Put the carpet down first and lay rubber mats on top and replace equipment. Providing the mats are NOT wall to wall. You'll have a space between the mats and the concrete, also, the floor sealer will in sense deflect moisture around the mats. not sure if that makes any sense to you. Excess moisture will then dissipate in the ambient air in the room, keeping it from collecting directly under the mat. Ask me how I know !!! Had the exact same problem at my brothers house, the fix worked like a charm. And yes, you do have the hydraulics working against you in this case, in which you can't keep the moisture out of the area. But with this tactic you are letting it take the path of least resistance. So far, going on 3 years at my brothers house and no mold or moisture problems. Hope some of this was helpfull. Sorry it was so long and winded.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Concrete will cause moisture condensation. Just the nature of it.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> Concrete will cause moisture condensation. Just the nature of it.


Only COLD concrete. If the moisture barrier was properly done and if the floor were warm, I doubt there'd be any discussion here (assuming relative humidity was in the appropriate range). Yes, rugs are another way to elevate the mats. If the water is wicking in from below, (moisture barrier really isn't one) then there is going to be a fight.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If the moisture is coming up through the concrete, then a membrane type coating will blister and lift with the vapor pressure. Some method to allow air flow under the mats along with a dehumidifier would be more effective.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Only COLD concrete. If the moisture barrier was properly done and if the floor were warm, I doubt there'd be any discussion here


*Do ya think ?*


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No one has asked this. What is the humidity level in the basement, along with temp? I bet if you place a dehumidifier in the basement, and make sure that the room has a feed and return for the hvac system, bet that mold will disappear. Get the humidity level down there below 55%. It is okay for it to peak for a little bit into the low 60's, but should never stay that high or higher in the house. 40-55 percent is what the house should be at for humidity level. As for air temp, I personally keep my home around 69, which is comfortable for us, basement stays about six degrees lower.


----------

